# POLL: How many are getting the iPad?



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am so *tempted*. I feel like a traitor if i do...isn't that weird? I was the one who always said that I didn't want my Kindle to do the dishes. The iPad does look amazing. I wonder how good it is in the *sun*? That's one of the key factors for me...Also, my beloved Whispernet. For now...I'm leaning towards no.
Is anyone as torn and as confused as I? 
*Will it be replacing your Kindle?*


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm getting one. I'm still not sure that I can use it to get books from the library (I read somewhere only non-drm'd epubs were readable?), but it'll get a ton of use here in our house.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> but it'll get a ton of use here in our house.


Just the opposite for me: Because IF I get one: Nobody will be touching it but me!!...just like my Kindle.

I wonder what Amazon has in store when the iPad comes out?...it's got to put a cramp in their style.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll probably get one, but not in the near future, and not to replace my K2 (K3 will replace K2  ). 

My MacBook however is getting tired. When it dies, I'll probably get an iMac and an iPad to replace it - I use my laptop as a desktop at home (it's always in the same spot), but would love the portability of the iPad to do my internet-y things from my couch. I will also wait for the second (or third) generation of the iPad (shouldn't be too long down the line knowing Apple!), and hope that they will add a webcam - for skyping.

LOL, I realize the product isn't even out yet and I'm already wanting different features


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> LOL, I realize the product isn't even out yet and I'm already wanting different features Roll Eyes


It does have some CONS: It is a bit weighty...in more ways than one: heaviness and price.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

no I like the way it looks and maybe when I have to replace Iphone but not till then
sylvia


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband put his order together and saved it - hasn't pulled the trigger yet. He wants the 3G version so it wouldn't be available quite yet anyway. I told him he should wait for the price to drop a bit since it was a pretty pricey order with the extra memory & 3G, not to mention the added charger and cover.

Somebody's ordering a buttload of them though - there was an estimate of 20,000/hr. http://www.geekosystem.com/ipad-preorder-sales-numbers-20000/ Of course that's probably like estimating how many Kindles have been sold.

Won't be replacing our Kindles, though - although it could be great for reading newspapers and magazines.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm getting the 3g one, and I already don't use my kindle anymore and read exclusively on my iphone.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I am getting one (wi-fi).  I can't imagine that my K2 will take a backseat, as I'm primarily purchasing the iPad for email/surfing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

i m gatting ipad ...i like apple gadget


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

DH and I liked the idea at first, but without Flash, it's not all that helpful to us, as we both do online flash-based gaming.  So we can't use it as a laptop replacement--which would have been our first choice.  And there's no way it would replace the Kindle OR either of the two iPhones.  Essentially, if we buy one, we're just adding yet another device to the house.

Like planet_janet, it would be primarily an email/surfing machine, and we'd go with the 3G just on the same principles as every other electronic device we have--buy as much device as you can afford so it doesn't go obsolete in the first six months.  Besides, it would be more useful for travel than the laptops are; they're too weighty to carry comfortably and we've not bothered bringing either of them on the last three trips.

I can see us getting at least one, but probably not until the next version is announced or there's a decent price drop on this one.  I think it's way overpriced even for an Apple product (of which we have a near complete museum, from a Mac Plus all the way through to the current MBP, LOL!)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nope, not interested in any way!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

sjc said:


> Just the opposite for me: Because IF I get one: Nobody will be touching it but me!!...just like my Kindle.
> 
> I wonder what Amazon has in store when the iPad comes out?...it's got to put a cramp in their style.


I'm sure they'll have a Kindle for iPad app ASAP.

PS: For any who are unsure if they really need one, watch this first: The Story of Stuff.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

everyone talks about the flash issue -- is this something that Apple can send out as an update?  What other used does it have other than games?  

I was planning on waiting - now I am wanting one for my Bday at the end of May - the 3G one which would be great for me when I travel with hubster... 

oh and no way will it replace my Kindle - It will supplement it but I love my Kindle ...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Based on the buzz in the tech-geeky press, iPad doesn't use Flash because Apple would prefer we go to a different standard (I don't remember which one it is now).

I'm not getting an iPad.  I have been known to websurf through text-heavy sites using my teeny Palm Pre smart phone's wireless connection, so I can see the use of a small (but bigger than my smart phone) wireless internet browser.  But I don't need it to do a bunch of other stuff, and I dislike the price.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

rho said:


> everyone talks about the flash issue -- is this something that Apple can send out as an update? What other used does it have other than games?
> 
> I was planning on waiting - now I am wanting one for my Bday at the end of May - the 3G one which would be great for me when I travel with hubster...
> 
> oh and no way will it replace my Kindle - It will supplement it but I love my Kindle ...


Well I believe Apple has plans in the works, and as we all know flash is full of problems ,security and such. Many bussling sites have already come up with flash free alternatives, YouTube being one such site.

Steve Jobs is capable of coming up with the next thing BETTER than Flash, and he will.

Nay sayers can try to say otherwise, but I will still be around when Jobs proves them all wrong.

Oh and p.s. html5 is not years and years away.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Ordered mine early this morning already. I ordered the 64gb 3g model,case, and applecare.

I did not order it with the intent of it replacing my 2 Kindles, although I have been amazed at how much I REALLY like reading my Kindle books on my iPhone and iPod touches,so we'll see. If I do like reading on my iPad better KB will be the 1st to know as I will sell my Kindles. 

Some people may have strong feelings regarding Kindle vs. iPad but I don't see it as an either or type of deal. I think both have their place and value without a doubt.One does not negate the other,so there is no need to feel like a traitor.

We get 1 go around with this life, so if it is something you want and you can afford it then you need not justify it to anyone.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

At this point, I have:  
Laptop
Kindle
Cellphone
GPS
MP3 Player

So, my question is:  What would the iPad do in addition to the above?  Or is it to consolidate all of the above?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I'm sure they'll have a Kindle for iPad app ASAP.
> 
> PS: For any who are unsure if they really need one, watch this first: The Story of Stuff.


Interesting so far, but the forest bit is a tad misleading. Sure less than 4% of America's original forests exist, but she makes it sound like we have no forests. We're way better off than we were during the late 19th and early 20th century when everything was built out of wood. We seriously just about ran out of trees. We still have forests, they're just 2nd and 3rd generation forests. Heck, most of the forests in the northeast are 4th generation. The only original trees we still have are the redwoods in California for a few reasons. A) By the time we settled that far west we had other ways of building, B) conservation was becoming a hot button topic and C) The wood was way too brittle to really be useful. Keep in mind conservation isn't the same as environmentalism. Conservation is just a movement to keep stuff so we still have stuff to use in the future... they couldn't care less about nature. Even our national forests are just sitting there as a stockpile of wood in case we need it for some reason.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

sjc said:


> At this point, I have:
> Laptop
> Kindle
> Cellphone
> ...


It really just seems like a netbook with an optional 3G connection to me. I don't see it replacing a Laptop because I doubt it will run very complex programs, it doesn't have the storage capacity, it doesn't have Flash. I don't see it replacing an MP3 player because it won't fit in your pocket. I can't see it replacing a cellphone or GPS for the same reason, too big and bulky. And I don't see it replacing the Kindle because the screen can't be comfortable to read on for long periods of time. Don't get me wrong, it's a neat little piece of tech and I am a technophile, but I see it being just another thing to add to your list of gadgets. Even as a web browser alternative the lack of Flash and the unplanned addition of any Flash support really hurts. It'd be a nice replacement for a portable DVD player I guess.

It's a really good step in the right direction and I think we're close to a point in time when a tablet is something people carry with them like they carry cell phones now, and will probably replace all of those things in time, but this iteration of it just misses that mark. Apple is too proprietary so unless the world begins developing everything to run for Apple products it's always going to be second place to a device that does the exact same thing but with an open OS. I don't think we have the perfect OS for a tablet yet, not Apple, not Microsoft or Unix or Droid. To me Droid comes closest, but we're just not there yet for it to be the all in one device it needs to be to make it a must have.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I'm sure they'll have a Kindle for iPad app ASAP.
> 
> PS: For any who are unsure if they really need one, watch this first: The Story of Stuff.


I saw her on The Colbert Report earlier this week and saw the video for the first time. I thought it was very interesting. I looked on Amazon for her book, but it's not currently available as an ebook.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Meemo said:


> My husband put his order together and saved it - hasn't pulled the trigger yet. He wants the 3G version so it wouldn't be available quite yet anyway. I told him he should wait for the price to drop a bit *since it was a pretty pricey order with the extra memory* & 3G, not to mention the added charger and cover.
> 
> Somebody's ordering a buttload of them though - there was an estimate of 20,000/hr. http://www.geekosystem.com/ipad-preorder-sales-numbers-20000/ Of course that's probably like estimating how many Kindles have been sold.
> 
> Won't be replacing our Kindles, though - although it could be great for reading newspapers and magazines.


Am I missing something here? How do you order extra memory on the iPad?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

sjc said:


> At this point, I have:
> Laptop
> Kindle
> Cellphone
> ...


depends what you use your laptop for. I mainly check email, surf the net and read documents and look at photos plus use macgourmet. I can do all of that on ipad, the 3g model will have gps, both versions are mp3 players but not phones and yes you can read k books. I do all of that already on my iphone, plus have cellular but I want the bigger screen size.

What does it do in addition? It gives you access to a million apps for everything. Just look in the itunes app store to see the wide variety of options.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> Am I missing something here? How do you order extra memory on the iPad?


it's not memory it's storage space.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> It really just seems like a netbook with an optional 3G connection to me. I don't see it replacing a Laptop because I doubt it will run very complex programs, it doesn't have the storage capacity, it doesn't have Flash. I don't see it replacing an MP3 player because it won't fit in your pocket. I can't see it replacing a cellphone or GPS for the same reason, too big and bulky. And I don't see it replacing the Kindle because the screen can't be comfortable to read on for long periods of time. Don't get me wrong, it's a neat little piece of tech and I am a technophile, but I see it being just another thing to add to your list of gadgets. Even as a web browser alternative the lack of Flash and the unplanned addition of any Flash support really hurts. It'd be a nice replacement for a portable DVD player I guess.
> 
> It's a really good step in the right direction and I think we're close to a point in time when a tablet is something people carry with them like they carry cell phones now, and will probably replace all of those things in time, but this iteration of it just misses that mark. Apple is too proprietary so unless the world begins developing everything to run for Apple products it's always going to be second place to a device that does the exact same thing but with an open OS. I don't think we have the perfect OS for a tablet yet, not Apple, not Microsoft or Unix or Droid. To me Droid comes closest, but we're just not there yet for it to be the all in one device it needs to be to make it a must have.


Well said. It reminds me of when everyone ran and bought those pocket organizers with the little touch pencil...then everyone started losing the little pencil thing...
Guess we've come a long way.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> Am I missing something here? How do you order extra memory on the iPad?


I think what was meant by extra memory aka storage was the differences between the 16gb, 32gb,and 64gb.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/191391/why_the_ipad_will_be_the_ebooks_battle_arena.html


----------



## profsusan (May 7, 2009)

I was tempted to order an iPad this morning to join in the Apple love-fest excitement, but I want to see and handle one first and read the reviews. Also, because this is the first-generation model, next year's model will ship with new refinements and features and without the usual first-generation kinks. I would also like to know Amazon's plans for releasing a dedicated iPad Kindle app, so I can read all my Kindle books on the iPad -- running separate libraries on two devices sounds tedious.

My MacBook Pro, iPhone, and Kindle satisfy all my reading/tech needs so far, and this summer it will probably time to replace my MacBook Pro. So maybe iPad next year.

Congratulations to all you early adopters! Can't wait to read your reviews of your iPads when you get them.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm still on the fence. I love my iPod Touch and would be lost without it; the advantage to the tablet for me would be the 3G capability.
I don't really want an iPhone, so this would be great, I think; 
I kind of want to wait and see how peope like theirs.
It won't be to replace my Kindle, though. I doubt I'll use it as an e-reader, it's just not practical for that; I love my Kindle to read.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I haven't been really heavy into all the details of the iPad, I suppose because I simply don't have a use for one.  I see it (oops.. hang on, I'll prolly get slammed  lol) as an overgrown iPhone without the phone.  I have an iPhone, having fought hard and fast to NOT desert Palm but eventually I did and I ♥ my iPhone which I use more for apps than for the phone but of course I use it for both.  However, reading books on it isn't one of the things I use it for.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I'm sure they'll have a Kindle for iPad app ASAP.
> 
> PS: For any who are unsure if they really need one, watch this first: The Story of Stuff.


Wouldn't the current iPhone/iTouch Kindle app work? I thought I heard that currently existing apps will work on the iPad.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Wouldn't the current iPhone/iTouch Kindle app work? I thought I heard that currently existing apps will work on the iPad.
> 
> L


I believe when they announced it they said _most_ iPhone/iPod Touch apps would work. . . . . .that _probably_ means the Kindle app will, but one can't be sure until someone actually has an iPad in hand and tries it. . . . . . .


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Well I believe Apple has plans in the works, and as we all know flash is full of problems ,security and such. Many bussling sites have already come up with flash free alternatives, YouTube being one such site.
> 
> Steve Jobs is capable of coming up with the next thing BETTER than Flash, and he will.
> 
> ...


And all that's fine and good, but none of it's here NOW. Many things are built on Flash currently, and they're not likely to be rebuilt on a new platform anytime soon, if ever. So anything that's currently flash based--such as many of the Facebook games that are all the rage--simply won't work on the iPad. That's shortsighted in my book, considering that new standards DO take years to implement even in the current tech world.

I've worked in the tech sector for 15 years, I know the industry. My husband is the same, 15+ years in the business, worked at Apple for several years and has worked for their largest competitors. He's the most dedicated Apple user I know, and a huge Jobs worshipper. Even he thinks Jobs blew it on the Flash issue, and said last night that he'd basically decided against the iPad for this specific reason.

Jobs is a genius, don't get me wrong. But he has failed in the past, and he's not perfect. I think his dislike of Adobe got in the way of his common sense on this score, and that's just plain stupid from a business perspective.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> And all that's fine and good, but none of it's here NOW. Many things are built on Flash currently, and they're not likely to be rebuilt on a new platform anytime soon, if ever. So anything that's currently flash based--such as many of the Facebook games that are all the rage--simply won't work on the iPad. That's shortsighted in my book, considering that new standards DO take years to implement even in the current tech world.
> 
> I've worked in the tech sector for 15 years, I know the industry. My husband is the same, 15+ years in the business, worked at Apple for several years and has worked for their largest competitors. He's the most dedicated Apple user I know, and a huge Jobs worshipper. Even he thinks Jobs blew it on the Flash issue, and said last night that he'd basically decided against the iPad for this specific reason.
> 
> Jobs is a genius, don't get me wrong. But he has failed in the past, and he's not perfect. I think his dislike of Adobe got in the way of his common sense on this score, and that's just plain stupid from a business perspective.


Each to their own.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

In reading all of these informative posts...it sounds _great_. The more I learn about it, the more I realize that I wouldn't utilize it to it's full potential; which would be a waste. So, all the more, I am leaning towards no. Though, *I do* want to live vicariously through all of you; so, when you get yours, I want lots of feedback, reviews, pics, posts...etc.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

It looks very nice, but I don't have the cash for another expensive toy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I want, I want, I want...and I will eventually get the 3G, but for now I'm trying to control myself. Too many other peoples' birthdays coming up and we may have to help the Boy move soon.

It won't replace my Kindle, but it's a toy and I HAVE TO HAVE ONE!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

to expensive and i never buy the first model


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> depends what you use your laptop for. I mainly check email, surf the net and read documents and look at photos plus use macgourmet. I can do all of that on ipad, the 3g model will have gps, both versions are mp3 players but not phones and yes you can read k books. I do all of that already on my iphone, plus have cellular but I want the bigger screen size.


The larger size is why I am not interested in this. I love my iPhone - it fits in my coat pocket and my small purses. I can throw it in my gym bag and read on the treadmill at the gym, then stick it in a pocket and use a grocery list app on it on the way home. When I am waiting in line, I read my e-mail or text friends. At home, I read the Kindle cause I like reading on it better. I find the Kindle a little large to carry with me a lot so I usually leave it at home. I live in Texas and the summer is too hot to carry large purses and I am not leaving it in the car in the heat. I use the laptop for work a lot and the iPad couldn't take the place of that. They may come up with something I really want in a future generation, but for now, I will just sit back and see what others say.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm not buying an ipad but will consider it if there is something I could use it for other than as a computer or reader.  I am interested in how people like them and what they use them for after they've had them a while.  Perhaps in a year when there is a 2nd gen. model I'll buy one or at least consider it.  Maybe in 2-3 years if prices come down!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not replacing my netbook and Kindle, I'm getting the WiFi model as a niche device (just as the Kindle is).  I see this as a great graphics device for me to display quilts and design quilts with, to use to give my slideshow presentations (I got the VGA adapter connector), to view PDFs on, and to also do some browsing, reading and games on.  But I'll still use my netbook (at least that's my plan) for most of my Internet and document work and I'll still read primarily on my Kindle, except perhaps in low light conditions.  

Hoping the Kindle for iPhone app will work...

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

BETSY:  See, you have multi uses and will utilize it for all the things it can do for you.  I think, for me, I would be paying for something that I would only be using a couple of its many features....but it is so cool!!  I am tempted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, yeah, it's cool, too.  

and I'm tired of envying the grandson's iPod Touch.  

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, yeah, it's cool, too.
> 
> and I'm tired of envying the grandson's iPod Touch.
> 
> Betsy


My Birthday money is burning a hole in my pocket. I am tempted...but the practical side of me says I won't use it to its full potential.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My husband told me today that I could get one for my birthday if I wanted one. That's not until July, so hopefully I can play with one (Betsy) before then before I make my decision.


----------

